# betta in cube



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

hey! i was wondering that if i build a 1g cube would it be possible to keep a single male betta in it without a heater or filter, it would be in a well heated room and i would change some of the water every other day. thanks for any advice


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Wouldn't see why not, but I'm sure he'd appreciate something a little larger..


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

You can, but he will be happier in something a bit larger. He will appreciate a heated, filtered tank too. Oh you can put him in the 1g and keep him at room temp but he won't live as long nor will he be as active.
Personally I like 5g's for a betta. Big enough to decorate nicely, big enough for the betta to wander around in. They make those little heaters for small tanks now too, and you can use a small sponge filter in the corner and this works great. Or put some live plants in there and let the plants be your filter.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

^ I completely agree with the above...

It has become "the norm" to keep Bettas in tiny little bowls not because that's what they like/need, but because they can survive for a little while in such [email protected] conditions.

A 6" cube is just a tid bit under a gallon...
A 10" cube is over 4 1/4 gallons...

But I bet a 12" x 12" @ 8" tall would make him a VERY happy betta. If you did put a light and a little filter on it (small internal or small HOB) you could also put some Tetras of some kind in there to add some life. You could also put a couple plants in it. Bettas love to hide/olay in floating plants and the plants will help remove the waste reducing water maintenace.

But if you squeeze him in a little 6" cube he's going to sit in one place all day staring at you with this "I hate you, I want out." look on his face.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Why not a ten gallon with a sponge filter?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't have this tank anymore and I don't keep bettas anymore but when I did this was one of my favorite tanks for one. 5g mini-bow with a heater and live plants....


----------



## rwolff (Mar 13, 2007)

This is how it all starts...and before you know it, you have a 1000G tank with the Betta and a million other fishes.

But its so true, cleaning/waterchanges for a little cube every other day will get tiresome....
Aiming for some thing u can fit at least a little filter on goes a long way for you and your fish.


----------



## rwolff (Mar 13, 2007)

This is how it all starts...and before you know it, you have a 1000G tank with the Betta and a million other fishes.

But its so true, cleaning/waterchanges for a little cube every other day will get tiresome....
Aiming for some thing u can fit at least a little filter on goes a long way for you and your fish.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> Why not a ten gallon with a sponge filter?


I guess because they don't move much. Especially when they have a territory they specifically stalked out(I used to keep mine in a 30 gallon, and he made his home under they floating pads of a breeder trap, and would come out only for feeding :lol:


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

how about a 12" x 12" x 8" cube. im not allowed a filter or heater in my room as my mom says its not healthy to have electrical equipment running 24/7 in a room where you sleep and i really wanted to have a fish in my room appart from the other three tanks that i popped up all over the house! are there any plants that can survive at around 18-21 degrees celsius as id be allowed a light for about 8-10 hrs a day and some low temp shoalers that wont nip his fins?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They actually do move a LOT. People have this misconception that bettas are not active, but if they're happy and healthy in a good-sized tank with a filter and heater, they are very active. My three males are always happily exploring their tank (5gals each). The most they sit still is when they're at the surface eating.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Apparently they get somewhat big too... or is that another species of betta?

Inform your mom that a pump for something that size is about 3 watts, and a heater only 50 watts. The heater will not run constantly. And even if nothing is plugged in there's still plenty of electricity running through the walls and that's where the danger is.

ps, if she's that worried get a surge protector


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

will do thanks


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

you can also get something like the newwattino+ which runs at 10w, and heats to 16+-1c

the other common myth that I hear is they dont like deep tanks, I had 3 (1m2f) in a 2 foot deep tank, and he would explore at all depths swimming front to back. it is a MYTH that they dont like deep/big tanks.


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

this tank should be 8" deep as thats all the space i have

________________________
up and running:
55g malawi mbuna setup
15g malawi mbuna fry

in process:
17g semi-planted with wood and slate decor - german blue ram pair + 10 cardinal tetras

hoping to build soon:
18.5g fry grow-out
5g betta tank


----------

